# Where do you put your rubbish?



## Hezbez (Feb 7, 2009)

We've got a small plastic bin built into the hab door of our Bessie - if you used it for rubbish it would be full in about two minutes, so instead we keep a supply of old tesco carriers in it.

So where to hang the bin? - Used to hang it just behind the passenger door, but since we fitted the swivel seat it gets in the road.

Don't really have anywhere else for it - so what do you peeps do with your rubbish?


----------



## PaulW2 (May 30, 2010)

We have a collapsible plastic bin that we assemble and leave outside the hab door. I takes quite large bags and takes a few days to fill up, but takes up very little space when we're on the move.

http://www.tent-shopibexcamping.co....products---collapsible-rubbish-bin-1571-p.asp


----------



## HeatherChloe (Oct 18, 2009)

What a good question:

1. Rubbish whilst travelling - I have a small narrow pedal bin (stainless steel) from Tesco which I keep in a cupboard. 

2. Rubbish while cooking just for me - I put the bin on the floor by the doorway.

3. Rubbish if cooking for more than me / stopped at a site - I use an open box kept in the "garage" for recycling (bottles, cans, cardboard) and put the pedal bin outside (especially if I have guests in my guest tent/s) . 

There is always a temptation to hang a plastic bag from a hook on the side of the kitchen area by the doorway - but I hate that - looks messy, and you can never depend upon the plastic bag not leaking as Tescos etc always put small holes in their bags in case kids put them on their heads, and so you can't put used teabags in them as they can leak. 

I have seen people with bins on their doors, but I have a window in my door and don't know how to attach one, so I prefer the flexibility of having a neat bin I can use in a variety of circumstances.


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

We use the same one as you, on the hab door. I have a supply of bags that fit perfectly ( Poundstore- they smell of lavender but you can't have everything !) or use carrier bags and throw them out every evening.

My only objection to it is that the edges are sharp so anything large in the bin tends to mean the bags get torn if you don't ease it out. Not a critical enough objection to make me look for another solution however.

When I'm cooking I hook the lid open ( bit of chain and cuphook) so that I don't have to keep lifting the lid.

G


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

Hi Morag

There's a knighthood for the designer who comes up with a really good solution to this problem! :roll:

We have a bespoke rubbish drawer, which Mrs Zeb finds very convenient. _(Bespoke by me - but not very difficult to make.)_

I'm at the mother-in-law's at the moment (_the pleasure is all hers_!! :roll: ) but if you remind me I'll post a photo when we get home.

Dave


----------



## rowley (May 14, 2005)

Grizzly wrote---or use carrier bags and throw them out every evening.
Gosh Grizz, and I have been blaming the Travellers!! :wink:


----------



## lucky-1 (Jun 3, 2009)

oooh, depends how much rubbish I'm making really :lol: 

Normally use the small bin under the sink (tesco bag size), or for longer stays I hang a black bag with the drawstring top over a wing mirror


----------



## rowley (May 14, 2005)

I have a small swing top plastic bin. It sits in a corner of the washroom and does not seem to move when travelling.


----------



## SaddleTramp (Feb 15, 2007)

We have one of <<< These >>> absolutely fantastic and holds 50 liter bin liner.


----------



## rosalan (Aug 24, 2009)

We use a slim stainless steel pedal bin between the front seats when parked.
The real problem remains space. We seem to produce as much, if not more waste when travelling than we do at home but all space is at a premium, so compromise is in order.
Good question!
Alan


----------



## MrsW (Feb 8, 2009)

We have a smallish bin in a pull-out drawer unit beside the work area. See page 3 here (in the curved unit) http://www.freedhome.co.uk/assets/pdf/brochure.pdf
It isn't huge but we are quite good about not having masses of boxes for food, preferring to shop at the butcher rather than the supermarket and polybags fold small when empty. Bottles go straight to the recycling bin each evening or get stored in a large container in the bathroom until we find a recycle point. We throw away very little normally (only 18litres/14 days at home) recycling and compostig the majority.


----------



## SaddleTramp (Feb 15, 2007)

The Thule Trash bag hangs on what is called a "Pod" which is fixed to side of van, It just hooks on and is very stable and animals can't get in it or reach it, Extremely easy to fit and collapses flat when traveling and is also extremely light.


----------



## greenasthegrass (Oct 27, 2007)

Big thanks Les just ordered one with a shoe holder as well best thing I've seen for ages.

Janet


----------



## SaddleTramp (Feb 15, 2007)

greenasthegrass said:


> Big thanks Les just ordered one with a shoe holder as well best thing I've seen for ages.
> 
> Janet


Have you ordered a "Pod" as well, You need one to hang it on, Very easy to Install though just 2 holes and sikaflex then 2 small screws.


----------



## greenasthegrass (Oct 27, 2007)

Yes two lots as shoe thingy can hang in garage too.


----------



## WildThingsKev (Dec 29, 2009)

We've got one of these slimline bins which sits in the entrance fitted to the side of the seat.

Takes a supermarket carrier bag.


----------



## Rosbotham (May 4, 2008)

PaulW2 said:


> We have a collapsible plastic bin that we assemble and leave outside the hab door. I takes quite large bags and takes a few days to fill up, but takes up very little space when we're on the move.
> 
> http://www.tent-shopibexcamping.co....products---collapsible-rubbish-bin-1571-p.asp


Ditto, but we got a similar one for a fiver from Lidl a few weeks ago...


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

I hang a plastic sack outside the door and put rubbish in there, tie it up each evening and throw it in the bin

Use the bin on the inside for "dry" rubbish and empty into plastic sack when full As we mostly have the door open not accessible easily on site but good for rubbish generated when travelling

Aldra


----------



## suedew (May 10, 2005)

All these methods wow, I have an old bin from a broken paper shredder takes whatever bag i have handy  it fits nicely behind the passenger seat when pulled forward on site.
I use a, tasteful :lol: ' plastic table cloth to protect the seat.
Recycle everything I can.
Had one of the collapsible/fit together ones when i had the romahome, found it a right faff and dumped it. :lol: :lol: 


Sue


----------



## busterbears (Sep 4, 2010)

just have an ordinary cheap plastic small swing bin, which tucks neatly in behind the passenger seat and up against the kitchen cupboard when travelling, when parked up it just sits on the floor between the fixed front seats as our kitchen is up that end anyway.


----------



## ChrisandJohn (Feb 3, 2008)

In the Auto-Sleeper we had a bin on the habitation door and I was initially a bit put out when I realised the Hymer didn't have a bin. I now use a small plastic swing top bin (as others have said) and keep it on the shower floor, right next to the 'kitchen' area. This works well but our main problem is where to keep materials that can be recycled, especially as this differs from site to site. 

We were pleased recently to stay at a site (Glencoe C&CC) that had a container for compostable material. This is rare and we hate having to put uncooked vegetable waste in rubbish.


Chris


----------



## joedenise (Jul 20, 2007)

We use a carrier bag hanging on a hook at the side of the kitchen unit and a collapsable box for recycling which we keep under the van. Bag gets tied up and hangs on the cycle rack when full and travels in the shower if no bin available.

Denise


----------



## dragonflyer (Nov 4, 2007)

*Waste Bin*

We have very little storage space.

We use a small kitchen recycling bin (supplied by local council) with a 20 ltr tie handle bag in it. This is for all wet rubbish. It gets pushed around on the floor and travels under the dinette table.

Cardboard, poly milk bottles, and other dry rubbish are stored in a Morrison's shopping bag (the pictures on side are quite cheerful) until we find suitable disposal bins. This pops on driver's seat/under dinette table.

We mainly cook from fresh each day, so do not have a great deal of rubbish, as I try to avoid things like a head of cauliflower because of the leaves which are not cooked.

Joyce


----------



## spykal (May 9, 2005)

Hezbez said:


> snip:- if you used it for rubbish it would be full in about two minutes, so instead we keep a supply of old tesco carriers in it.


What a grand idea ...ours has been sitting there on the door doing nowt ....now it will look after all the empty tesco bags that we use in the proper rubbish bin ( a small swing top that lives in the bathroom) . :wink:

thanks

Mike


----------



## Hezbez (Feb 7, 2009)

Thanks for all the ideas folks.
I quite like the look of the Thule bin - never seen one in the flesh before, either at shows or on vans on sites.


----------



## SaddleTramp (Feb 15, 2007)

Hezbez said:


> Thanks for all the ideas folks.
> I quite like the look of the Thule bin - never seen one in the flesh before, either at shows or on vans on sites.


Here you go mate so you can get the idea of it and size etc.


----------



## JohnGun (May 15, 2009)

Les, what a great idea, never seen them before, will do just the trick, i bet you can just about reach it from your passenger seat without going out? as yours is a left hooker. cheers


----------



## boskybee (May 12, 2006)

We have an IKEA compost bin ~ it uses a carrier bag, in the old van it went behind the bench seat but in the new one it's velcroed to the wall in the loo as the sliding door is next to the kitchen doesn't't take any extra space up in the kitchen and there is no excuse for leaving spent loo rolls in the bathroom.

Love the THULE stuff though ~ I looked at the shoe storage but it was just to big to fit on the habitation door. Any suggestions oon shoe storage out there?

http://www.ikea.com/gb/en/catalog/products/30154802


----------



## 96299 (Sep 15, 2005)

Our van came with two bins in a slide out cupboard. One for normal waste and one for recycling  8) They both take a normal size carrier bag.

Steve


----------

